# Guide for the Structural Design of Oil



## Eng-Maher (4 أغسطس 2007)

Guide for the Structural Design of Oil
Tankers
Effective from 1 January 2004​
**************************






****************
http://www.rina.org/UploadedFiles/Guidelines Oil Tankers.pdf


----------



## marine_eng (4 أغسطس 2007)

thx man :14:


----------



## saif ghannai (28 ديسمبر 2011)

the page can not be found i wonder if you have another link


----------



## mohamed collo (29 يناير 2012)

thank you


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 فبراير 2012)

يرجي اعادة تحميل الكتاب على الفور شيرد او الميديافاير حيث ان الرابط لا يعمل و جزاكم الله خيرا
هل يوجد كتاب خاص بتكييف السفن او مخطط تكييف لسفينة ركاب او خلافه 
بارك الله فيكم


----------

